# Dead lift max



## GFR (Dec 8, 2005)

With the 1 Billion threads about the bench press and chest exercises I thought one on dead lifts would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 8, 2005)

The only reason for so many bench threads, is that they all
want to bench 8k like you -


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 8, 2005)

No choice for < 100 ?


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 8, 2005)

Best ever (about 2 yrs ago) was 500, but currently it's 455.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 8, 2005)

Who had the 550+? What BW was that at? A fine lift for sure...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 8, 2005)

380 .. for now, haven't attempted 400 yet and i will soon


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 8, 2005)

I suck at DL and Squat.  I do them as much as I do everything else.  They are the staple lifts in my routine.  I can only DL about 315 and I only squat 275.  I weight 180lbs.  My BP is 245.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2005)

I couldnt lock 455 out the other day.. but i will soon.  I wont vote untill im over 500.  Give me a month, I weigh 206


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Dec 8, 2005)

>400, want 500 by next year's Tugfest.


----------



## Nate K (Dec 9, 2005)

2x3 with 315 lbs.  I love deads, have had no trouble steadily moving more weight.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Who had the 550+? What BW was that at? A fine lift for sure...


 

If it was only one person, it was me...

in...  2000?...
My DL-ATPR = 590 @ 220-225ish

(I was a sack of muscle back then,
and I could only achieve that lift once,
it was a freak strength day)


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> If it was only one person, it was me...
> 
> in...  2000?...
> My DL-ATPR = 590 @ 220-225ish
> ...



Why the confusion? I thought it was impressive, that's all...


----------



## MyK (Dec 9, 2005)

whats the best way to isolate your inner back??


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 9, 2005)

ATOMSPLTR said:
			
		

> >400, want 500 by next year's Tugfest.




I'm having my own private tugfest tonight.


----------



## MyK (Dec 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm having my own private tugfest tonight.




  you have that everynight!


----------



## GFR (Dec 9, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm having my own private tugfest tonight.


*Banned*


no sexual referances


----------



## MyK (Dec 9, 2005)

^^ whos rule is that???


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whats the best way to isolate your inner back??



To isolate I'd say hypers (maybe reverse hypers, but that seems more of a ham/glute exercise), but for compund movements, of course deadlifts, rack deads, and good mornings.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Banned*
> 
> 
> no sexual referances


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> you have that everynight!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> To isolate I'd say hypers (maybe reverse hypers, but that seems more of a ham/glute exercise), but for compund movements, of course deadlifts, rack deads, and good mornings.




uh oh, you fell for his trick question..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 10, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> whats the best way to isolate your inner back??


 
Stay in the closet


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok, who deadlifts over 700+?


----------



## MyK (Dec 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Stay in the closet


----------



## carlito cool (Jan 2, 2006)

415


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2006)

305 but I don't think I deadlift right.  I use to much legs.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> 305 but I don't think I deadlift right.  I use to much legs.



If you're tall, then you have to use a lot of leg drive to get the bar off the floor.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> If you're tall, then you have to use a lot of leg drive to get the bar off the floor.



I'm 6'0 even.  I think thats average.  My thighs, ass, traps are always sore after dl's.  My lower back though is never too sore.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe your lower back is stronger than the other parts. Do you usually train the posterior chain quite well? My back rarely gets sore at all, but when it does it's from heavy deads. Besides, if you do sumo style it's 90% legs, so your stance has a lot to do with it as well.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Maybe your lower back is stronger than the other parts. Do you usually train the posterior chain quite well? My back rarely gets sore at all, but when it does it's from heavy deads. Besides, if you do sumo style it's 90% legs, so your stance has a lot to do with it as well.



I do squats and SLDL so I would say I train it pretty well.  I don't think I do them correctly.  I try to keep my back as vertical as possible.  I bend down and lift.  I totally feel it in my ass when I lift the weight.  I think I need to make my back more horizontal.  If you can find that web-site with the exercise animations I can explain it better.  I do not do sumo style.  Feet are shoulder width apart.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2006)

http://exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html

If I were you I'd lower the weight significantly and start over from scratch with the form. As I'm sure you know, form is the most important part of any exercise and to me it's worth lowering the weight for a while until I get it down right. Of course, you may differ slightly in your personal mechanics from the pictures.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> http://exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html
> 
> If I were you I'd lower the weight significantly and start over from scratch with the form. As I'm sure you know, form is the most important part of any exercise and to me it's worth lowering the weight for a while until I get it down right. Of course, you may differ slightly in your personal mechanics from the pictures.


Where the hell are dead lifts???
They dont list it with Back exercises


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2006)

I have no problem lowering weight.  I'm not trying to impress anybody.  It looks like I am doing what the guy is doing in the animation.  Maybe I will ask one of the trainers there if he thinks I am doing it correctly.  Even though I probably know more then they do.  You should see the trainers at my gym.  There is one guy there out of the 20 that actually looks like he knows what he's talking about.  The rest are out of shape and talk on their cell-phones.  Thx squag.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2006)

It's under hips.


----------



## GFR (Jan 3, 2006)

http://exrx.net/WeightExercises/GluteusMaximus/BBDeadlift.html


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Where the hell are dead lifts???
> They dont list it with Back exercises


I just did a search for them.  They are there somewhere.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I have no problem lowering weight. I'm not trying to impress anybody. It looks like I am doing what the guy is doing in the animation. Maybe I will ask one of the trainers there if he thinks I am doing it correctly. Even though I probably know more then they do. You should see the trainers at my gym. There is one guy there out of the 20 that actually looks like he knows what he's talking about. The rest are out of shape and talk on their cell-phones. Thx squag.



Excellent idea. Being able to lower the weight is one of the best assets a lifter dedicated to doing things the right way can have. As you said, you may very well know more than they do, so  take what they say with a grain of salt. Is it possible for you to tape yourself and post it here? I'd be willing to be someone here could tell you if you're doing it correctly.

Oh, and you're very welcome.


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 3, 2006)

My best ever was 405. I usually never go that heavy. I use somewhere in the low-mid 300's when I do them normally. At 170 BW


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> I'm 6'0 even.  I think thats average.  My thighs, ass, traps are always sore after dl's.  My lower back though is never too sore.



Average height for a male in the US is 5'9".  You are tall.  You definitely have to use some leg drive to get the bar up.  I'm also about 6 feet tall; it's just the way it is.

If you are looking to improve form, then don't watch that garbage Exrx video.  Check out EliteFTS or T-Nation for articles on deadlifting.  They will provide you with far more useful tips.  You can also check irongame.com for lots of big time powerlifting videos.  Try to look for someone around 6 feet tall so the biomechanics will be similar.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 3, 2006)

That reminds me, stumptuous.com usually shows extremely good form for their lifts. One of my favorite sites for form...


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 18, 2006)

345 @ a BW of 230 & a height of 6' 3". Not as impressive as some of you beasts, but I just started deadlifting in July, '05. It will get better.


----------



## Dante (Jan 18, 2006)

i did 405 x 2 the other month..but i dont think i would of gotten it up with out straps..weight. 185


----------



## bulldogge (Jan 19, 2006)

515 @210lbs


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 19, 2006)

Do partials count?  I did 500 for three partials once.  

Best ever from the floor was 405 X 8.  Body weight was around 250 at a height of 6'1".  I stopped doing deads because my traps got too big.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 19, 2006)

470 @ 220lbs. I coulda had 500 then I think but that was my third attempt. I'll go over 500 come April 15.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Jan 22, 2006)

495 x 2 @ 180 body weight


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 22, 2006)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> 495 x 2 @ 180 body weight


Then why do you have 475 x 1 in your sig for deadlift?


----------



## Pedigree (Jan 27, 2006)

Just pulled 370 last night...up from 345 the last time I tried a month ago, which is what I previously posted.
Squat max is 340, but bench is  piddly 270.   I guess I'm just a long-armed, weak chested loser.


----------



## MACCA (Jan 29, 2006)

250lbs @ 190lbs week legs and back...sob....sob


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 29, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> Just pulled 370 last night...up from 345 the last time I tried a month ago, which is what I previously posted.
> Squat max is 340, but bench is  piddly 270.   I guess I'm just a long-armed, weak chested loser.



A 270 bench is impressive, especially next to those squat and deadlift numbers. Remember that you really should be able to squat and deadlift quite a bit more than you bench press.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> 380 .. for now, haven't attempted 400 yet and i will soon



It is now 405. I don't think i will be attempting any more maxes for a while now because it's not going to solve anything except to boost my ego. I play it safe and do them for reps.


----------



## Ramathorn (Apr 20, 2006)

550 *2
Bw 237


----------



## fUnc17 (Apr 23, 2006)

515 @ 213lbs


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:


> It is now 405. I don't think i will be attempting any more maxes for a while now because it's not going to solve anything except to boost my ego. I play it safe and do them for reps.


I agree, I set goals of reps....for example 315x8. That way I am less at risk for injury.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 20, 2006)

I've pulled 405x4...

<----that's a 405 pull, I have PROOF lol...


That was at least 3-4 months ago.  I've since then ditched the straps and I now let the weight die every rep...I think I've become much stronger now...I'm guessing maybe 435-455 1RM@200lbs.  That's pretty good right?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 20, 2006)

PW, do you have a belt on in that pic? j.w. why dont you post it up in your gallery?


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 20, 2006)

kenwood said:


> PW, do you have a belt on in that pic? j.w. why dont you post it up in your gallery?



I haven't put any pictures in my gallery...just being lazy...

and yes I'm wearing a belt in the pic.  I use it for really heavy sets/max attempts...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 20, 2006)

510lbs at 17....have not maxed my lifts in years. I'm sure with minimal training I would be well over 600lbs


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 20, 2006)

Most I have lifted was 530 x 5 before my grip failed.

Im thinking my max would be in the high 500's maybe 600.

Im 6'3 weigh 255 lbs.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 21, 2006)

400 at 160 pounds was the most I have ever deadlifted.


----------



## assassin (Sep 23, 2006)

my grip strength is my weak point  .. i don't use straps and i won't untill i improve my grip strengh ...i never max out but if you mean the 1 rep max maybe it'll be something above 350 but not much more ....i've been lifting for 1 year now most of it i was cutting ....


----------



## assassin (Sep 23, 2006)

lol that's a pretty old thread


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2006)

I actually decided to dead a few weeks ago for a one rep max and got 455 up once. I think I probably couldve added 20 more, but it was the end of a leg workout and I didnt wanna push it. So now with that said I need to rethink my workouts because whenever it comes to deads I normally am lazy with them and dont use enough weight.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 23, 2006)

Double D said:


> I actually decided to dead a few weeks ago for a one rep max and got 455 up once. I think I probably couldve added 20 more, but it was the end of a leg workout and I didnt wanna push it. So now with that said I need to rethink my workouts because whenever it comes to deads I normally am lazy with them and dont use enough weight.



I am backing off the weight on that one particular exercise myself to hammer form and spare my back for a short period of time while I work on flexibility and tissue density.

Problem is...I back off the weight and my form is instantly flawless.  I'm not actually teaching myself to do things differently...but when I hit deads for heavy weight, my hips come up too fast and I end up Stiff leggin it the rest of the way...


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

Currently 425 lbs with no belt. That is without training up to a 1RM. I feel confident about hitting 450 if I worked up to it.


----------



## assassin (Sep 23, 2006)

you all use straps ..right ??


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2006)

assassin said:


> you all use straps ..right ??


Hell no


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2006)

assassin said:


> you all use straps ..right ??


----------



## assassin (Sep 23, 2006)

lol would any  body suggest that i use straps if my grip was the weak point??


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 23, 2006)

assassin said:


> lol would any  body suggest that i use straps if my grip was the weak point??



That's what grip work is for.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 23, 2006)

assassin said:


> lol would any  body suggest that i use straps if my grip was the weak point??



when your doing deadlifts definitly use straps if the grip is your weak point, but as baker said also do extra grip work (farmers walks)


----------



## kenwood (Sep 23, 2006)

do pinch grip things.  hold 1-2 10lb platers inbtween your thumb and four finger. hold for 30sec.  do some forearm work maybe.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I am backing off the weight on that one particular exercise myself to hammer form and spare my back for a short period of time while I work on flexibility and tissue density.
> 
> Problem is...I back off the weight and my form is instantly flawless.  I'm not actually teaching myself to do things differently...but when I hit deads for heavy weight, my hips come up too fast and I end up Stiff leggin it the rest of the way...



I"m exactly the same way. Exactly.

I can't keep my hips low on 1-2 RM attempts.

what are you planning to do for flexibility and tissue density while you back off?


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 23, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I"m exactly the same way. Exactly.
> 
> I can't keep my hips low on 1-2 RM attempts.
> 
> what are you planning to do for flexibility and tissue density while you back off?



Stretch more and foam roll.  



> when your doing deadlifts definitly use straps if the grip is your weak point, but as baker said also do extra grip work (farmers walks)



I disagree...but I guess it's preference.  

I used straps for almost all my pulling movements that were difficult to hold on to...the result was a very weak grip.  Since I ditched the straps, my grip is catching up with everything without having to add extra exercises.  The only exercise I have trouble with are my deadlifts and using a mixed grip is enough to hold on.  When you lower the weight, let the weight die, and readjust your grip if necessary.  The "letting the weight die" part is also very humbling if you're not doing that already.  

I have little girl hands...use a bar with a thicker circumference...and my legs are my strongest/best feature by far...and my grip doesn't really hold me back anymore...I'm confident that you guys can ditch the straps unless you have been using them for a VERY long time...and if you haven't ever used them don't start.


----------



## fufu (Sep 23, 2006)

assassin said:


> you all use straps ..right ??



Negative. Not even chalk. My gym doesn't allow it. Bare hands ftw.

When I use a mixed grip there is really no slipping at all so far. I use a double overhand if I can though.


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

I have been doing grip work for a while. So for now whenever I dead I use straps. I can currently do 350 or so without straps which is a huge improvement over a few months ago right before I hurt my shoulder. I think I could maybe do 250 then without straps. Soon I wont need em at all.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2006)

I have never used straps before.  I don't like lifting aids.  However, if you are a bodybuilder, then straps are totally valid.  I would still only use the straps on the heaviest sets when you need them and possibly throw in some grip work to help correct the problem, but that's not entirely necessary.


----------



## assassin (Sep 24, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I have never used straps before.  I don't like lifting aids.  However, if you are a bodybuilder, then straps are totally valid.  I would still only use the straps on the heaviest sets when you need them and possibly throw in some grip work to help correct the problem, but that's not entirely necessary.



yeah thnx cp that what i thought  .. i train for a good physique but i am not a body builder my first goal is optimum health , strength and fitness  , i like to perform all the movements naturaly with full ROM without using aids as you said ... i even rarely use the belt even on heavy sets ....i don't want to get mass and have a weak core ...


----------

